# Advice on two baby pigeons please 8)



## xalogel (May 2, 2010)

Hi guys! I currently have two baby pigeons in my house, but I've never raised or kept pigeons before.

They were sitting by the edge of the road in the bus depot and I was watching them for a while; wasn't going to touch them or take them since I've read that baby pigeons leave their nests but the parents still feed them where ever they are.

However after walking off a distance away there were these two stray cats that popped up from the drain and began stalking the little birds, when one of them pounced on them they plopped onto the road and a bus almost ran over them.

I decided then to take them home, because those two cats were still prowling around!

Put them in a box lined with newspaper and a towel, fed them oatmeal warmed with a little milk and mashed up boiled eggyolk. They don't need to be handfed and eat the little rolled up balls I place infront of them.










One is older than the other I think, the darker one still has yellow down around his head.

Now I need some advice here, I'm not really sure how to see or feel if their crop is full yet, I've looked at some reference photos but they are usually of really young pigeons who have no feathers yet, and it's easy to see their crop.

Also, the lighter coloured one is unable to walk properly; he moves around with his beak and wings, but his feet seem fine. I'll provide pictures soon, though I suspect it is a splay leg problem.

Another thing is the other baby keeps pecking at the lighter one's head, I'm not sure if it's affectionate or if he's hurting him...

Both of them are eating and drinking, I would like to know if I can just keep them on oatmeal or if it is better for me to go buy some feed---the country I am living in regards pigeons as pests and no one keeps them as pets, so the petshops do not sell things for pigeons. What is grit exactly?

Any help or advice regarding this would be greatly appreciated! Thanks~


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi xalogel and welcome! Very cute babies you have there. Thank you so much for keeping them from harm.

They really need a seed based diet or a pelleted pigeon food. Uncooked oatmeal would do for a very short while, but they really need a seed mixture like wild bird seed mix, dove mix, or even a cockatiel mix. You should be able to find something at a pet store for them. The milk didn't hurt them, but it didn't do them any good either as they can't digest it properly to get any nutrition out of it thus no need to give them milk in their food.

For the time being, if you have unpopped popcorn, sesame seeds, shelled and unsalted sunflower seeds or similar, those would work. You can also thaw out frozen green peas or corn and feed that to them as well as dry dog or cat food that has been broken into small bits.

Grit is a mixture of crushed oyster shells and gravel that also contains trace minerals. The grit provides nutrition in the form of the minerals and helps them process the food they eat by assisting in grinding it up.

As to the one not using the legs properly, it could be due to injury, splayed legs, and/or poor nutrition. To make it easier for them both to keep their footing, place them on an old towel or t-shirt or sweatshirt where they can get a good grip with their feet. Have you carefully examined the legs and feet of the one with the problem? If not, please try to do that and let us know if you notice anything. Keep a look out for fine thread or hair wrapped about the legs and feet.

When the crop is full, it kind of puffs out and feels a bit like a marshmallow. 

Good luck, and keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can also feed this way...

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the mouth and over the throat. 
You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. 
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. The next step… seeds. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas and corn make it lumpy and squishy.


----------



## xalogel (May 2, 2010)

*Update! 8)*

Thanks TAWhatley and Charis! Great information you provided~

I got over to the petshop after work, but all they had in terms of bird feed was Parakeet mix, Budgie mix and Parrot mix(with large sunflower seeds,). So I bought the Parakeet mix.

Tried scattering the seeds around on the floor for them, they seemed to recognize them as food but couldn't pick them up. So I poured some in a little trough and they couldn't pick them up either. Maybe it's the wrong type of seed? Too small?

Anyway for the time being I rolled the seed into small pieces of wholemeal bread. That they could pick up on their own.

I've managed to locate the crops btw! 8)

The older one still can't walk properly, checked closely for any wounds but didn't find any; just a really soiled bottom(which I cleaned hehe) His feet are fine too, they move and respond when I poke them. I just don't get why he can't hold himself up? 8C


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you get frozen corn and peas? You are going to need to hand feed them as I described in post 3. That is the only way you will know they are getting enough food.
What about drinking...are they drinking water?

I think the one baby is pecking at the other's head, hoping that baby will feed him.
Serioulsy though, you need to get food into these guys or they will die.

In what country do you live?


----------

